# Goon colour caps



## Vape_r (21/1/17)

Are any vendors planning on bringing the colour caps in?


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

#following....


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/17)

I also want for my 22

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (7/2/17)

Does anyone still have stock of these? I'm looking for a Red 24 colour cap.


----------



## spiv (7/2/17)

Sorry, change that to a Gloss Green 24 colour cap.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/2/17)

24 colour caps arriving this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (7/2/17)

Sir Vape said:


> 24 colour caps arriving this week



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sir Vape (8/2/17)

Red & Blue Matte and Red & Green 24 caps have arrived 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

Thanks! Order placed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/2/17)

spiv said:


> Thanks! Order placed!



Cool bud


----------



## shabbar (8/2/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Cool bud



22s?


----------



## Sir Vape (8/2/17)

shabbar said:


> 22s?



None at the moment.


----------



## DirtyD (23/4/17)

Any vendors that has stock at the moment ? Sir Vape is sold out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/4/17)

Sir Vape said:


> None at the moment.


Will you get for the 22?


----------

